

Apple's Ad Blockers in iOS 9 Raise Tensions with Publishers - fha
http://www.nasdaq.com/article/reports-apples-ad-blockers-in-ios-9-raise-tensions-with-publishers-20150831-00006

======
shostack
Ironic to note that Wasp.inspector shows NASDAQ is making 80+ calls to various
servers, mostly ad-related servers like AdBlade, DoubleClick, Rubicon, Disqus,
Quantcast, etc.

I wonder how effective this will be against 1st party tracking. Ad/analytics
companies are increasingly moving to this way of doing things due to blocking
technology.

As a digital media guy I am obviously not thrilled that my ability to see
whether something converted will get murkier, but I'll be the first to say
that publishers have really shot themselves in the foot by adding the level of
bloat they have to the point of making certain sites unusable on older mobile
devices.

